# See How Smart You Are



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.youdontknowtrout.com/

Good Luck!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

6/10, I suck! :lol:


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Perfect score the second time,( in the same boat as lehi the first time 6/10 )


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

8/10... I knew Trout ...but missed the [2] TU questions! How unfair ; )


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

6/10. Better than I expected.....


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

7/10, also better than I expected.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

2/10 Well I'll stick to the fish with big Teeth.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

7/10


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

7/10 here...


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

7/10 instant humility!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

9/10. 

Not bad for someone who bass fished all summer.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

8/10 here...Missed the Bristol Bay and TU questions....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

8/10

Didn't know the TU question's answer, or which type of fly is less abundant in clearer water.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

7/10

Some of my answers were WAGs. I took mine on the TU site logged in as a TU member. I don't remember any TU questions. Maybe the tests are mixed up, have different sets of guestions.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

LOAH said:


> 8/10
> 
> Didn't know the TU question's answer, or which type of fly is less abundant in clearer water.


Diddo, I should have known the cleaner water vs insect answer though 

That's a sneaky way of getting my email... I like it.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I don't remember any TU questions.


It asks beside which river was TU founded. I missed that one, the water clarity and I think I got confused on the spinner stage.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I don't remember any TU questions.
> ...


Yeah, yeah, the Aux Sable. Now I remember, thanks


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

7/10
I do know trout but don't know much about TU, Hollywood, or out-of-state waters.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

5/10


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

8/10. I missed the one about where TU was founded and the subimago stage.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

10/10, just lucky on a couple.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

6/10. Should have been 7, but I didn't think enough about one of the questions before answering it.


----------

